# What kind of Rhom



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey,

Just curious for your opinion on this Rhom. At first was told it was a black, now told it is a blue diamond. Thoughts?

Unable to identify it 100% is obvious, so please, just look at this photo and give me your best shot.









Thanks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a plain old black rhom with a slight blue hue to it to me


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks good









what ever color you see is what color it is..

for example - blue, diamond, black, purple, and so on


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking, but at that size the color should be more distinctive. It is suppose to be 10'', but it looked more like 7-8''.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate when you get the fish and they are smaller then what yu expected


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

People dont know how to properly judge the size of the fish and it sucks.

Looks like a Black rhom to me, blue diamond would have sparkle to it

Looks about 8-9in


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks to have some blue scales, perhaps they are developing later, I am not quite sure when the blue really comes in on a blue diamond. He is probably only 4 to 5 years old.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> It looks to have some blue scales, perhaps they are developing later, I am not quite sure when the blue really comes in on a blue diamond. He is probably only 4 to 5 years old.


Scales would be there by 8in I think


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For sure they would.. They would start to show around 4" easily if the rhom was a "diamond"


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats just a regular black rhom. Quite nice one too. I love the blue hue it has though.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I guess that rhom and the tank for 320.00 is worth it then? He won't seperate them. 
The fish is 8-9'' I think in a 46g. I would like him in a 75g.
Do you think the tank/stand and rhom is worth 320.00? I need some others to help finish my decision making. Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

not worth it IMO, i'd ask him to come down a bit in price... from a private seller, that fish should be priced around $100, that means you'd be paying $220 for the tank, which is ridiculously high.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, thats all I need to know. He didn't wanna go lower than 320, was asking 400.
I will just tell him no, and if he can't sell it soon, I will have 250 cash waiting for him. (100 for fish, 150 for tank/stand)
I was thinking a 8-10'' rhom was worth more than 100 bucks!
Good info though, thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i mean, its a nice lookin fish.... if you really liked it and he was willing to sell separately, i'd say to pay a bit more to get the fish you want, but the fact that he wants so much for the tank and the fish together would be a deal breaker for me. but again, thats just my opinion...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with your opinion so that works for me.. I do love the fish, hard to find a black piranha, especially that size here locally in Oregon, but a 46g bowfront is not worth that much. I sent him a email, explaining it is not a true blue diamond, etc etc... Maybe if it was a true blue diamond, but its a black at 9''. Oh well, I really only wanted the fish anyways, but thought I got "steal" it from him at the right price.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

hes a nice rhom anyway i seen this guy on sale somewhere i deff took a look when i saw it but i didnt have room for it but glad a pir-fury member got him hope it all goes well


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like a plain old black, though nowt wrong with a good black. Def not 10 inches, cos if it is thats an inch or more of silicone in the tank corner


----------

